# R15: Can't Record these programs



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Yet another thread, to help build test cases and track results.

List the programs you simply can't record:

Aka, if you hit the R button in the guide, it gives you a BONG
If you go into the details for the program, it would give you the option to record.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Channel 640 (Chicago Sports Net)
Tuesday 12/20/2005 7pm (CST) MLB Baseball (WhiteSox vs Red Sox Replay of Game 3 of the World Series).
Hit R in guide, get a BONG
Hit SELECT on the item, no record option appears in the detail screen.


----------



## ssm06 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks, ebonovic. I do hope this gets resolved because I would love to go back to the R15 (I returned my R15s and am back to using R10s).

As I recall, I believe there were 38 channels I couldn't record on. My package is a english/spanish mix (I don't recall the name). I remember I couldn't record on the following (but there are many more):

Biography Station
Boomergang
DYI
Discovery Home
Discovery Times
History International
Military Channel
Disney West
Nik and Nik West

And about half of the spanish stations I couldn't record (but I don't recall the names now). I gave my whole list to D* support at one point.

You can record these stations by manual record.

One note: When you re-set your system, you will be able to record on all stations for a few hours. However, as the guide begins to populate, it start taking channels out of the "Channels I Receive" under the favorites menu. I believe the "Channels I Receive" list is the root of the problem. The channels listed without a small white box to the right are the ones I couldn't record on (eventhough I received them and could watch them on live TV). I would guess that this is some kind of program flaw that should be fixable (hopefully quickly).


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Okay... Yet another thread, to help build test cases and track results.
> 
> List the programs you simply can't record:
> 
> ...


Earl,

Sorry to mess up the post but 2 things. First the serious one, I found that there is a sound emitted with each key press, not just the error. I found this only because I had the "sound effects" set to medium I believe.

Second, (in jest, showing age) the thought of DTV "giving me a BONG" sounds like a real selling point to some of us "flower power" generations.

P.S. It may help until they get the kinks worked out though.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, if you can remember the 60's you weren't really there.
-
Bong away!
-
Carl


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is the thing about this topic. We all have the R-15, all have DirecTV, all should have the 109 update by now so EVERYONE should have the SAME results for these shows from what I can see.

When someone lists a channel they are having problems with, all of us should see how our R-15 handles it. I am beginning to see more and more "user/setup errors" the cause for people problems than the actual R-15.


Rich


----------



## ssm06 (Dec 15, 2005)

rkkeller said:


> I am beginning to see more and more "user/setup errors" the cause for people problems than the actual R-15.


This is clearly NOT a user/setup error, it is a software glich that seems to effect anyone who does not receive one of the most used programming packages--ie spanish language, ala cart channels, sports packages, etc.

In my humble opinion, for any of us in this catagory, it is the most important bug that needs to be fixed. The problem is, there apparantely aren't many of us out there yet, so it doesn't seem to be on the front burner.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually... it is very much on the front burner, and we should see it corrected sooner then later.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Actually... it is very much on the front burner, and we should see it corrected sooner then later.


With Holiday programming over, it better be on the burner with the dial all the way to HIGH as regular schedules and series will be kicking in and a lot of unhappy folks will be flooding the call centers.

While having too many episodes is better than not getting episodes, having it work correctly is better still.

Whether you used a DVR before or not, if you have an option for "first run only" and it does not work properly, the newest "nubie" will recognize it as a failure.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Ebonovic seems to be in the know or work for DirecTV something like that.

Wasnt there just a new update within the last few weeks ? I would be surprised if DirecTV released anything else soon. Of course it would be nice but I would not expect anything for a few months. Just a total guess.


Bobman


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't work for DirecTV... but I have luckly earned the respect of some people that are "in the know"

There isn't a set date on the "next" release, but I don't think it is going to be "months" away either.


----------



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

Having problems with my wifes soap General Hospital (Regular time). I get the "R)))" for season pass in the guide but only some showings are on the to do list and it doesn't record if it's not. There are no conflicts trust me I don't set anything to record during that time for fear of death. I have tried to reset....I'm lost for words. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Set it up to record repeats as well... that has helped for some.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Baraccus said:


> Having problems with my wifes soap General Hospital (Regular time). I get the "R)))" for season pass in the guide but only some showings are on the to do list and it doesn't record if it's not. There are no conflicts trust me I don't set anything to record during that time for fear of death. I have tried to reset....I'm lost for words. It doesn't make sense.


I've said it before, I'll say it again - call D* and make them aware of this problem.
This is the EXACT situation I had, and multiple tech reps said that this was not on their 'list of known issues'. Unless or until enough people make them aware, it's not going to get very high on their list of things to fix...:nono2:


----------



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

I do have it set to record repeats and fisrt run....there really is no reason it shouldn't record....

Hey Joe I will call today and let them know...

Thanks...


----------

